# Fungus



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks like I have a bit of fungus in my large tank. One of the fish I noticed had a bit of white fluff on the end of his fins... I only saw it one one, but I just treated the whole tank to be on the safe side. I used API Liquid Fungus cure. Does this stuff work well? It says to treat then 48 hrs treat again, then 48hrs later do a 25% water change and put carbon back in. 

Anything else I gotta do??


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Never heard of it, but I am sure it will work okay. Usually fungus issues are easy to clear up if you follow the directions just like it says. It may take a few days, but you usually see the changes fairly quick. Does it also treat fin rot, just in case what you saw was an early case of it?


----------

